
Casio CQ-1 calculator and clock - krige
http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/casio_cq-1.html
======
mysterydip
Anyone an expert on VFDs? LCDs became popular by the time I was into
electronics. I've only seen calculator-sized or radio-sized VFDs. Is it
possible to make one larger, like the size of a monitor? Is it an expensive
process? I've got an idea for a hobby project but have no idea if it's
feasible.

~~~
janekm
Getting a custom VFD made would be a very expensive process indeed.

If you need a very small number of segments then Dalibor Farny can make a
custom Nixie tube, which is similar technology:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nHkhJ52iA4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nHkhJ52iA4)
Also a good introduction to how they are made (making a VFD would be similar
but more difficult):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxL4ElboiuA&t=32s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxL4ElboiuA&t=32s)

Otherwise Noritake itron still make VFD monitors for industrial applications
(seems they have high temp advantages over LCDs): [https://www.noritake-
itron.com/site2017/index.php?option=com...](https://www.noritake-
itron.com/site2017/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=341)

~~~
Nevada-Smith
> (seems they have high temp advantages over LCDs)

According to Wikipedia [1], it's their low temperature advantage: "...unlike
LCDs, VFDs are not limited by the response time of rearranging liquid crystals
and are thus able to function normally in cold, even sub-zero, temperatures,
making them ideal for outdoor devices in cold climates."

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_fluorescent_display](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_fluorescent_display)

------
deevious
For anyone who wants to take a look inside one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4qiPhjW4us](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4qiPhjW4us)

~~~
krallja
I love a good mystery!

------
oldandcold
Back in the 70's... everything seemed to be red LED. When I first saw the
various VFD displays...well, that was _cool_. I thought they were dead...but
here is an interesting take on VFD technology... amplification!
[https://korgnutube.com/en/](https://korgnutube.com/en/)

~~~
watersb
Glad to be reminded of this.

I wonder how the Korg Nutube compares to Tripathi style amplifiers.

------
tgflynn
I'm a bit surprised at the display choices. I thought most hand-held
calculators in the 70's used LED displays, which I assume would use less power
than VFD's. Also I don't recall LCD's coming into widespread use until a good
bit later, well into the 80's I would think.

